

A new weekly email newsletter about devops  - garethr
http://devopsweekly.com/

======
danielhodgins
Firstly, your landing page is beautifully designed. It's simple, minimal, and
gets the job done.

I am intrigued by this devops thing, but your landing page doesn't mention
anything about it. You might consider adding a new <div> above your email
signup <div> containing the 'elevator pitch'. Something like: "Expertly
Curated Devops News Delivered Straight To The Inbox, Weekly"

With a couple of tiny tweaks this landing page will be much stronger.

~~~
garethr
Thanks for the advice. Good idea, the original aim was for a newsletter aimed
at an existing community but from some mentions on Twitter it looks like other
people are interested too.

I can also claim very little credit for the design, that goes to peterc who
writes Ruby Weekly. I spoke to him first about launching a devops variant and
he very kindly said I could borrow his design from <http://rubyweekly.com/>.

~~~
danielhodgins
You're welcome Gareth. Striking a balance between enough information yet
enough filtering/curation could prove to be one of your biggest challenges.
Nothing that a few rounds of iteration and lots of feedback wouldn't fix.

Best of luck with the newsletter!

